# hey



## aran (Apr 11, 2010)

hey every one, traing for 9years in ITF tae kwon do but iv also trained in jujitsu, boxing, aikido and kendo. I am really looking forward to exchanging and discusing ideas, techniquics and theroies (sorry about the spelling I'm a tat dislexic)


----------



## Hawke (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Aran,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Nice to have studied various arts to compare and contrast them.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## aran (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawke said:


> Hey Aran,
> 
> Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> Nice to have studied various arts to compare and contrast them.



thanks I like to try and combine the different techniques and it gives a good insight into thinking differently and the similaritys of the arts. its also good to try and have a rounded understanding when talking about the arts. fun to


----------



## seasoned (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## morph4me (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

